# IDEAS PLEASE: Large multi-storey 50/50 land/water enclosure



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

So... I have ~50% of the total room required for a fully grown Crocodilian. After pondering for some time I had a light-bulb moment. What if the enclosure was constructed over two levels, with either the land area on the top and water area underneath, or visa-versa. This however, led me to other hurdles such as access to the lower level for cleaning purposes and the like.

Some ideas that I came up with was a lifting land area on top, but I'd also like to utilise the otherwise wasted space above the enclosure. I also thought of creating the ground level as a pull-out, draw type thingy (technical term); however, there won't be enough room in front of the enclosure for that (or I would just encompass that area too, which would circumvent the requirement for the second storey in the first place.

I was wondering if any of you bright people had any good ideas with regards to how I might combat such barriers?

Pictures and sketches always welcome.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Your first idea sounds more practical, a land area on top with a ramp to an aquatic area anderneath (depending on Sp) But like you said it leaves maintanence an issue. You would have to encorparate some sort of door on the bottom and top, or one big one? With a pond most maintanence is done via an external filter and drainage anyway right?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I kinda have a plan that may work with moveable sections that would allow you to isolate each section. (land area, water area 1 and water area 2)

If you can wait till tuesday I can draw you something up.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> Your first idea sounds more practical, a land area on top with a ramp to an aquatic area anderneath (depending on Sp) But like you said it leaves maintanence an issue. You would have to encorparate some sort of door on the bottom and top, or one big one? With a pond most maintanence is done via an external filter and drainage anyway right?


For sure. I plan to have a full filtration system in there. I would still need to get in there for full cleaning etc.



Lord Vetinari said:


> I kinda have a plan that may work with moveable sections that would allow you to isolate each section. (land area, water area 1 and water area 2)
> 
> If you can wait till tuesday I can draw you something up.


I certainly can. That would be much appreciated.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I did this on a smaller scale for my yellow anaconda.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I did this on a smaller scale for my yellow anaconda.


I think I saw that. With the Rub?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Have a look at fangsys set up he had something like your desribing

Cuvier Dwarf Caiman eating a rat tonight in my garage enclosure GREAT VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

This is going to be a big build as it is but do you have the option of being able to excavate an area underneath the flooring of the planned enclosure?

I.e, if you were to do it on the ground floor which would be the most sensible option - you could double the space by setting a pond deep into the floor and link a pump upto it from the side (or a pipe running down the side of the wall) via outdoor access?


Just throwing it about : victory:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> This is going to be a big build as it is but do you have the option of being able to excavate an area underneath the flooring of the planned enclosure?
> 
> I.e, if you were to do it on the ground floor which would be the most sensible option - you could double the space by setting a pond deep into the floor and link a pump upto it from the side (or a pipe running down the side of the wall) via outdoor access?
> 
> Just throwing it about : victory:


Unfortunately not. 

I don't think my other half would be very happy if I started excavating (whilst whistling the great escape ).


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*croc*

Sorry if i missed it but what crocodillian are you planning for?
a 5 ft dwarf african would need different things to a 13ft nile ! and also your council may have issues with a split level unit that could possibly endanger you during cleaning.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

TEG said:


> Sorry if i missed it but what crocodillian are you planning for?
> a 5 ft dwarf african would need different things to a 13ft nile ! and also your council may have issues with a split level unit that could possibly endanger you during cleaning.


You didn't miss anything, I failed to mention it. The enclosure will be for a Chinese alligator (A. sinensis) - hopefully female.

The animal will be removed from the enclosure during cleaning.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> You didn't miss anything, I failed to mention it. The enclosure will be for a Chinese alligator (A. sinensis) - hopefully female.
> 
> The animal will be removed from the enclosure during cleaning.


The issue will be getting at the gator to remove, the vet doing the dwa inspection may well say its not sutibal in both terms of use of space and safty to both the keeper and kept. 
Personaly id say if you cant provide ample space to provide a more natural land and water area then a croc is not for you. Sadly the same reason ive had to give up that dream until i move to a bigger place.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> The issue will be getting at the gator to remove, the vet doing the dwa inspection may well say its not sutibal in both terms of use of space and safty to both the keeper and kept.
> Personaly id say if you cant provide ample space to provide a more natural land and water area then a croc is not for you. Sadly the same reason ive had to give up that dream until i move to a bigger place.


With regards to safety, I don't think that is a problem. I plan on making the top (land) component removable, so I'd have direct access to the animal whilst in the water. I also plan on designing the land part to be as open as possible allowing easy (and safe) access at all times. All scenarios will be taken into consideration during the planning stage and safety will be number one on the list. I'd like this thread to concentrate on the engineering aspects of the build however.


----------

